
Charles Van Doren, Contestant in Quiz-Show Scandal, Dies at 93 - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-04-10/charles-van-doren-contestant-in-quiz-show-scandal-dies-at-93
======
ArtWomb
RIP. Some benedictions, in the form of his brother's timeless voice ;)

[https://folkways.si.edu/mark-van-doren/reads-from-his-
collec...](https://folkways.si.edu/mark-van-doren/reads-from-his-collected-
and-new-poems/poetry/album/smithsonian)

